# Shelf Cloud na Moita - 1 de Dezembro 2008



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 16:30)

Shelf Cloud de uma célula hoje na Moita pelas 16:00 horas


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

E o video desta shelf cloud com brinde no fim, um bonito Arco-Irís.

15:59


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

Um excelente registo


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 20:32)

boas

boas fotos 
abraços


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 21:30)

Muito fixe  

Também passou por aqui mas mais desfeita


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2008 às 21:36)

Boas fotos e vídeo. 
Passou de raspão por aqui.


----------

